# Chute d'iPad mini noir



## Kenny31 (11 Avril 2013)

Bonjour, je viens de faire tomber mon ipad mini noir. Malgré la protection en plastique, la couleur ardoise est éclaircie à l'endroit de l'impact, et la coque est très légèrement enfoncée (à l'endroit ou le contour est poli). Connaissez vous une technique pour "recolorer" ou atténuer cet impact. Apple propose t-il un "repolissage" de la coque ?
Par ailleurs la smart cover s'est détachée et l'écran est rayée sur les bords... La aussi, connaissez vous un produit miracle pour atténuer les rayures ?

Merci d'avance.


----------

